# Sử dụng màu sắc trung lập cho ngôi nhà



## vyngantype (30/4/21)

Sử dụng màu sắc trung lập cho ngôi nhà Nếu như “hot trend” trong décor năm ngoái là màu neon thì năm nay xu hướng trang trí lại quay về với màu sắc trung lập, mà đặc biệt là hai màu cổ điển đen - trắng. Cùng Máy mài sàn bê tông khám phá "mẹo" phối màu của gia chủ căn hộ dưới đây để biết cách làm nổi bật những điểm nhấn đẹp từ hai sắc màu cơ bản đen - trắng. Tông màu đen - trắng là bí quyết để trang trí không gian sống giản dị nhưng máy mài nền bê tông vẫn thanh lịch. Toàn bộ tường của căn hộ được chủ nhân sơn màu trắng, tạo cảm giác sạch sẽ và rộng rãi hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bên cạnh đó, sàn nhà màu gỗ tự nhiên cũng đem đến sự ấm áp và thân thiện cho căn hộ. Các đồ nội thất chính trong phòng khách khá cơ bản và giản dị bao gồm chiếc ghế sofa dài màu trắng và bàn cà phê hình bầu dục màu gỗ. Việc không sử dụng quá nhiều đồ trang trí khiến căn phòng nhỏ gọn gàng và ngăn nắp hơn. Những món nội thất cơ bản cộng với màu tường trắng tạo thành lớp nền lý tưởng cho mọi đồ vật trang trí trở nên nổi bật. Tại đây, tấm thảm sọc đen - trắng, hai khung poster độc đáo và những chiếc gối in họa tiết ấn tượng kết hợp với nhau đã phá vỡ sự đơn điệu và giúp căn phòng đẹp mắt hơn. Tại phòng ngủ, chủ nhân cũng lặp lại sự kết hợp của màu sắc đen - trắng giữa chiếc tủ tường, ga trải, ghế ngồi và màu gỗ tự nhiên của sàn nhằm tạo thành mối liên kết giữa các không gian sống trong phòng. Trong phòng ngủ được gia chủ bày biện khá nhiều phụ kiện trang trí. Xét tổng thể, những phụ kiện này không thực sự nổi bật bởi màu sắc trung lập nhưng các chi tiết nhỏ, độc đáo trên mỗi đồ vật lại giúp phá vỡ sự đơn điệu, Máy đánh bóng bê tông khiến căn phòng nổi bật hơn. Bếp đơn giản và thoáng đãng nhờ cửa sổ rộng. Mảng tường ca rô xám mang đến sự hiện đại cho căn bếp. Chiếc bàn gỗ cổ điển kết hợp cùng những chiếc ghế có thiết kế hiện đại tạo ra điểm nhấn cho căn phòng. Hành lang trắng giúp sàn gỗ nổi bật hơn. Một ví dụ hoàn hảo cho phòng tắm nhỏ nhưng vẫn gọn gàng và thanh lịch.


----------

